# The Original Fire-Arm, The FLAMETHROWER! The XMatter X15



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was having a sit down reading the latest RECOIL magazine when I stumbled across this article about...que the music...bum bum bum..The FLAMETHROWER!

Seems you can get one for around $1599. The XMatter X15!!! Or other models for under $900 bucks.

Screw the extra can of beans or the extra case of TP... I want a Flamethrower! What say you? Is it a viable prep or a colossal waste of money? I say VIABLE!

Flamethrowers -- Once tools of war, now toys | RECOIL


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Unless you are trying to extract dinks from a rat hole it is not useful.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

I say with something as cool as an honest to God flamethrower it doesn't matter if it's viable or a waste of money. It's just so cool that it bypasses reason and goes straight to being pure awesome. How could anyone NOT want a flamethrower?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> ..._*IF*_ you are trying to extract dinks from a rat hole it is_* very*_ useful.


Since I am gathering information to make my sales pitch to Mrs Slippy, I took the liberty of correcting your post. (See above)

Excellent response alterego!

(Slippy takes out his notebook entitled Things to say to Mrs Slippy when you are trying to talk her into allowing you to buy a FLAMETHROWER! and scribbles some notes....dinks in rathole useful)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ReignMan said:


> I say with something as cool as an honest to God flamethrower it doesn't matter if it's viable or a waste of money. It's just so cool that it bypasses reason and goes straight to being pure awesome. How could anyone NOT want a flamethrower?


Thanks ReignMan! Your post is Slippy Approved.

(Slippy scribbles in his notepad...Cool and God Wants Us to have a FLAMETHROWER...not a waste of money...):joyous:


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

You could always tell Mrs. Slippy that the flamethrower is a dual purpose tool: when you're not cooking dinks in a rat hole, you can cook dinner with it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Uses, 
stopping armored vehicles, 
stopping an up armored entry group.
cleaning out a closed up bunker.
Burning junk cars, FUN, FUN!


Fuels,
gasoline and used motor oil.
M1 thickener and gasoline.
Palm oil and gasoline.
Laundry soap, gasoline and motor oil, soap not detergent.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I had to explain the canon to State police. After some time I was released no charges. I am not about to try that with a Flame throw.
No way I can claim it as a muzzle loader.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

picture this, your bugout location is destroyed, its late fall and the constant rain youve been having is turning into sleet. all the wood is soaked, but you found an old brush pile. now, if you could only light that brush pile, you could use its heat to dry propper fire.wood, to burn in the fuel drum you found and placed in your lean to...enter the flame thrower! -2 hours later, you move on the misses from the dry, warm saftey of your new trashbag living room.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just like in WW2. The first guy who gets shot is the idiot walking around with a tank on his back. Pop his a$$ quick before the machine gunner see's you. Bang BOOM.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Dayum ,,,,,,,, Just Dayum,,,,, That is so cool Now that would back down a crowd.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I was having a sit down reading the latest RECOIL magazine when I stumbled across this article about...que the music...bum bum bum..The FLAMETHROWER!
> 
> Seems you can get one for around $1599. The XMatter X15!!! Or other models for under $900 bucks.
> 
> ...


I'm not impressed in the least, in fact I'm downright disgusted

So much money, so little application, you should be ashamed of yourself... assuming you were serious and at this point I don't know.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is a cool toy. I view it as having limited usefulness. Now if your planing on defending against armored vehicles or atacking prepared positions then it has a defined role. You will get say 5 to 7 bursts with it before refueling.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh, I'd get in a lot of trouble with that !

My poormans 5.56mm flamethrower !!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Can of Lysol and a bic grill lighter. $6.49 and you've got a flame thrower.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I like it but don't want to carry it around, so I am suggesting the needed mobile accessory option as well. Arab brides.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I like it but don't want to carry it around, so I am suggesting the needed mobile accessory option as well. Arab brides.


Well,,, that would be a way to F-k the Muslims.

Do they have body lice??? I think it's called the crabs, kind of like my roommate had in school.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I'm not impressed in the least, in fact I'm downright disgusted
> 
> So much money, so little application, you should be ashamed of yourself... assuming you were serious and at this point I don't know.


Rancher,

Why would you be disgusted?

Why should I be ashamed?

I think it's a viable weapon for the cost of a high dollar M4, which I already have.

So I don't understand your response?

Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

By the by, they are outlawed in this state, classified as an infernal machine.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

while originally intended as a weapon, there really is practicall reason to have one. would I pay 700? or any amount? i doubt it. but if i found one, or found one by a rapdly cooling body?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I was having a sit down reading the latest RECOIL magazine when I stumbled across this article about...que the music...bum bum bum..The FLAMETHROWER!
> 
> Seems you can get one for around $1599. The XMatter X15!!! Or other models for under $900 bucks.
> 
> ...


Colossal waste of money, running around with a can of gas on your back in a firefight.... like I said.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, my first thought was it would be fun to clear the driveway of snow with one. Heck with the plow and shovel.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

And my first thought..... 

Yellowjackets in the ground!
The satisfying sound of frying yellowjackets ! 



FWIW ; not everything has to be practical to be fun .... I'm planning on AR Pistol number 4 or 5 being a .458socom.
For no particular reason.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Just like in WW2. The first guy who gets shot is the idiot walking around with a tank on his back. Pop his a$$ quick before the machine gunner see's you. Bang BOOM.


I will ignore Chipper' s post as it is not helpful in talking Mrs S into allowing me to buy the X15.

Let's try and keep things positive please.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Colossal waste of money, running around with a can of gas on your back in a firefight.... like I said.


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Mr. Slippy, why do you want a permit to buy a flame thrower?"

"Crowd control."


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Rancher,
> 
> Why would you be disgusted?
> 
> ...


Mean drunk.... its that simple Slippy. He tries but he can't help himself hes mad at something all the time it eats at him 24 /7


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> "Mr. Slippy, why do you want a permit to buy a flame thrower?


Because it's Wednesday?

Or crowd control.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Mean drunk.... its that simple Slippy. He tries but he can't help himself hes mad at something all the time it eats at him 24 /7


I hear you hawg. All I wanted to do was get a flamethrower and Rancher jacks up my dream!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I hear you hawg. All I wanted to do was get a flamethrower and Rancher jacks up my dream!


He's really a good guy with lots of knowledge but his posts are late at night or wee early morning hours and they are always very abrasive. The pattern is easy to see. I have had close family that have the same traits. Its easy to recognize. Sorry Rancher but you know I'm right!


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you all,

Now lets get back to formulating a plan to help Slippy talk Mrs Slippy into a XMatter X15 FlameThrower!


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Hmmmm....
Isn't it time to burn off the lawn and reseed it??


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you have a lot of brush and overgrowth to get rid of on your BOL?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If I recall you have a few venomous snakes around your BOL, combine that with bush needing cleared, a flame thrower would make more sense than exposing you and dumbass 1,2, 3 etc.to a trip to the hospital.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

I think its a wonderfull accessory for you slippy

I know I need one

What am I to do when a cartel home built armored car rolls up and Ive got an M4? Life is gonna suck

But, if Im running old zippo, hmmm the fight will be a different animal there

Not to mention, ammo for it is less than $2 a gallon now, its more cost effective than a rifle


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

One would make a cool lighter for a bbq grill.


----------

